# Cleaning the roof (again)



## barryd

Ive been doing a search on cleaning the roof. All the threads I found were quite old though. Just wondered if there were any new miracle solution products that anyone recommends or better still a free or cheap method using stuff around the house (such as Mrs D  ). Sadly she is not very well so it looks like I will have to do it.  

Its a flipping disgrace and I only really noticed it when fitting the solar panel. I dont think its been done for three years. Problem is I have always been too heavy to go up there (still questionable) so I was going to borrow a ladder and give it a go later today.

There is three years of grime and muck up there though so not for the faint hearted.

Im not sure anything is going to cut through this lot. What do you reckon?


----------



## nickoff

If I was you I would shake my head, put the step ladder away and forget all about it.

Nick.


----------



## barryd

nickoff said:


> If I was you I would shake my head, put the step ladder away and forget all about it.
> 
> Nick.


I cant. Ive arranged to borrow a ladder now.


----------



## motormouth

Just leave it and plant some spuds, a few onions and a carrot or two.
:lol:


----------



## JIMY

What a mess Barry, what's it like under the solar? Put step ladder in The Tank and climb up through Heiki ,get missus to pass up hose from outside and shut skylight. She is only to let you down when it is shiny perfect.I did mine last week with car shampoo and it is beautifull now for all the plane travellers to see . Was up there for ages while she went shopping (and it was raining)
Jim


----------



## PEPPS

*clean roof*

Suggest you clean on a regular basis maybe every 3 months GOOD LUCK :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8) 8) :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 747

It looks like a multi-stage operation to me.

Stage 1 .... Borrow a Lawnmower.

Stage 2 .... Borrow a Flamethrower.

Stage 3 .... A strong solution of Domestos.

BUT .... before you do anything, check that Lord Lucan or Shergar are not present.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Buy more solar panels?


----------



## dovtrams

Use the waterless cleaners, saves mucking about with a hose. Do what you can through the rooflights the a ladder around the edges should get you there. Or get a small child up on the roof, the law of using children for chimney sweeping does not cover motor home roofs!

Dave


----------



## barryd

Brilliant! Superb advice as usual from the experts. :roll: 

I should have known better shouldnt I? 

I like the idea of a roof garden though. Thanks for that tip. Im off down the farm to get some soil and fertiliser and plant some spuds and strawberrys.

Just so you know. The inside of that van which is Mrs D's domain is as spotless as an operating theatre. Im supposed to look after the outside bit.

Looks like I might not need to go the gym today.

Ill show you lot!

Watch this space. I mean roof.


----------



## listerdiesel

Wait for a wet day, leave it to get really soaked and then it will generally brush off with a soft brush.

Doing it dry involves much more work and surface scratching which makes it harder to clean next time.

Ours only has the four solar panels on and is flat, but still takes an hour or so a couple of times a year.

Peter


----------



## barryd

listerdiesel said:


> Wait for a wet day, leave it to get really soaked and then it will generally brush off with a soft brush.
> 
> Doing it dry involves much more work and surface scratching which makes it harder to clean next time.
> 
> Ours only has the four solar panels on and is flat, but still takes an hour or so a couple of times a year.
> 
> Peter


At last a sensible person! I was kind of keyed up to do it though. If I dont do it today I will end up not doing it again!

I could always go and give it a soaking and leave it a few hours?


----------



## 747

Now for a sensible reply.

Buy the proper motorhome cleaner. The stronger the solution, the better it works.

I expect you will have some green algae stains after the muck is off. Mix White Vinegar 50/50 with water and attack the algae with a wet cloth. IMPORTANT. wear gloves as it stings like hell if you have a cut or scratch. Wash it off quickly with lots of water as it is acidic. The green stuff will not return. Well, it might, if you leave it another 3 years. 8O 

Forget about polish as you will be knackered by this stage. :lol:


----------



## barryd

Thanks.

Just warmed up in the gym! Off to caravan shop next then going to tackle it (unless lunch gets in the way)


----------



## motormouth

I have just driven past Barry's house and saw him practising on the car


----------



## teljoy

barryd said:


> Ive been doing a search on cleaning the roof. All the threads I found were quite old though. Just wondered if there were any new miracle solution products that anyone recommends or better still a free or cheap method using stuff around the house (such as Mrs D  ). Sadly she is not very well so it looks like I will have to do it.
> 
> Its a flipping disgrace and I only really noticed it when fitting the solar panel. I dont think its been done for three years. Problem is I have always been too heavy to go up there (still questionable) so I was going to borrow a ladder and give it a go later today.
> 
> There is three years of grime and muck up there though so not for the faint hearted.
> 
> Im not sure anything is going to cut through this lot. What do you reckon?


I think being heavy is just a not very good excuse. You don't need to get on the roof. I use a ladder and protect the side of the van with a cushion or equivalent then use an extendable brush with loads of product as suggested in previous posts.

You better do it quick before you get a queue of people signing up for an allotment space. Although that's not a bad idea you were looking for a source of extra income.

Terry


----------



## duxdeluxe

I would use the ladder that you borrowed and a lightweight pole.



Make sure that you pay the pole well, sit back and enjoy........


----------



## 1302

I use Muc Off but my roof in no where as dirty as yours! :lol: Its reminds me of Tatton Park after the flower show on a particularly wet weekend.

I'd consider a trade in if I were you or this...


----------



## aldra

Barry 

ignore them all, it will come up sparkling 

Mind you never washed ours :lol: 

I Just buy a new van when the roof is dirty :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## chiefwigwam

Don't know Barry but tell your neighbour in the vw polo he left his lights on :lol: 

No seriously, go and buy some tfr traffic film remover. Wet the roof first then spray this onto it, will come off easy, then sponge it over and it will be 100%


----------



## nordasen

1.Spray the roof with a mixture of 1/4 liter of liquid cleaning soap mixed in 5 liter water.
2. Wait and let the mixture work for 5 minutes.
3. use a telescopic "car washing brush" to wash away the pre-wash mixture. Dipp the brush i a 10 liter bucket of water mixed with 1 dl liquid cleaning soap, wash the roof and the dirt will easy go away and leave a clean roof.
4 Rinse with water.


----------



## 91502

I had a visit from one of our fellow forum members the other day for a chat and a coffee. He supplied me with some excellent solutions including one I just sprayed on out of a garden spray and rinsed off to reveal a gleaming white fiamma box that had been a similar colour to your roof.
I don't want to mention names as I am not sure if the rules allow such advertising but I am sure you can work out who it was.
James


----------



## barryd

Bought some stuff from Ropers at Catterick. Its crap.

Spent three hours up there including almost falling off the ladder twice! The neighbours were driving me crackers!! What are you doing up there? Oooh. Are you going off again? I just want to talk to you about our broadband!! FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU** OFF!!!!

Im knackered. I got most of it off but sparkling it will never be. Motormouth I want to know what you were searching for to find that video. Ive always had my doubts about you!

Anyway before and after.

Beer oclock now!!!! Wahay!


----------



## delawaredandy

Bloody hell you could go sunbathing up there now. :lol:


----------



## aldra

It looks loads better Barry   

A good job

Aldra


----------



## barryd

delawaredandy said:


> Bloody hell you could go sunbathing up there now. :lol:


Thanks. Im going to start a business fitting solar panels and cleaning roofs. Its £500 for a 100w solar panel fitted and if you want your roof cleaned its an extra £1000 (plus vat, danger money and a crate of Leffe!)

Never again!


----------



## NormanB

Now that it's clean, spray with some Wet and Forget Algae remover. Works well on mine.

Used it on the driveway blocks too, and the section I did 6 weeks ago, is markedly cleaner than the untreated section beside it. It's supposed to go on self-cleaning for up to a year.


----------



## barryd

NormanB said:


> Now that it's clean, spray with some Wet and Forget Algae remover. Works well on mine.
> 
> Used it on the driveway blocks too, and the section I did 6 weeks ago, is markedly cleaner than the untreated section beside it. It's supposed to go on self-cleaning for up to a year.


Sounds good. Where do you get it?


----------



## aldra

We've cleaned ours

Looks very good

Well that's the royal we

I nagged him for two years and it finally worked

Although our son in law is always willing to clean it

ldra


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Our roof was a wee bit dirty when we bought the machine. I just had to get up there and used Fenwick's Pink stuff with a sponge and in places a toothbrush. Stayed clean for a year. It needs done again, but no where as bad as before. May consider applying polish after I wash it this year.


----------



## TIM57

Barry I used Ciff cream cleaner on the worst bits, made sure I washed it all off with lots of water, then waxed it.
Its still good after 6 months.
Tim


----------



## kimbo4x4

Lidl W5 Foam bathroom cleaner foam sprayed on agitated with a white scourer( non scratchy type) rinse off. Worked for us. 
I believe the active chemical in moss remover/inhibitor is present in some antibacterialcidal disenfectants. Any chemists out there :?


----------



## kimbo4x4

OOps made a mistake in previous post. Its Antibacterial disinfectant.
And that active agent according to Wikiwhatsit is 8) 

Benzalkonium Chloride -
Algaecide for clearing of algae, moss, lichens from paths, roof tiles, swimming pools, masonry and in horticultural greenhouse disinfection

Amongst other products is found in Zoflora Antibacterial Disinfectant 
Under test on very mouldy Land Rover at present :wink: t


----------



## babyrhino

Barry - where did all the cr*p go after you washed it off the roof? Show us some pictures of the sides and start again!

Brian


----------

